# Various Model's walk the Runway for the Jeremy Scott ready-to-wear 2017-2018 Autumn/Winter Collection during New York Fashion Week - February 11, 2017



## Mandalorianer (11 Feb. 2017)

Gigi Hadid, Stella Maxwell



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

(Insgesamt 119 Dateien, 114.186.366 Bytes = 108,9 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4p (von 2012-10-14)​


----------



## Voyeurfriend (12 Feb. 2017)

Mir gefällt vor allem das Model im schwarzen Lederrock! :thumbup: :WOW: :thx:


----------



## peekabo (22 Feb. 2017)

danke für die Bilder


----------

